
Why is our source code so boring? - Yuval_Halevi
https://dev.to/awwsmm/why-is-our-source-code-so-boring-27ld
======
ktpsns
Have you ever heard of APL? You should read this paper "Notation as a tool of
thought"
[http://www.eecg.toronto.edu/~jzhu/csc326/readings/iverson.pd...](http://www.eecg.toronto.edu/~jzhu/csc326/readings/iverson.pdf)
\- it will probably change the way you think of code.

